# laptop cooling pads



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

does anyone use those laptop cooling pads. do they really work. seams to me if you got a laptop with a fan that brings in air and the pads exhaust the air that's going to make the laptop overheat.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, the laptop pads move the air in the same direction as the internal fans, and the one that I have works fine.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

all the ones i've looked all pull air away instead of blowing air on the machine. so this one here would blow air on the underside of the laptop correct http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=YL-828&cpc=SCH


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've looked at least half a dozen, and all of them pushed air into the laptop bottom, as does my generic model here. Quite frankly, I can't imagine anyone making one that blows air away from the machine, since that would impede cooling, not aid it.

The one you posted appears that it would do the job...


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

well i went ahead and ordered it. has a 7 and 1/4 inch fan. the 3 fan one you have i was looking at it but people didn't like cause the wires are exposed under it. i was looking at this one http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=NM-006&cpc=SCH but reviews from another website said it didn't move much air and his laptop still got too hot. i only have 1 fan on my laptop towards the back on the bottom with 1 vent on the back. so will see how it works. or if i wasted my money.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I only spent $8 on mine, so it wasn't that much of a risk, and it works fine.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

got it today. contains 1 7inch 13 blade fan with 4 blue LED lights. like said my laptop only has 1 cooling fan located on the rear so this sould help get some more air into the intake vent.


----------



## Grest (Feb 1, 2009)

My Asus V6V gets quite hot so I thought about getting one of these coolers. The two I looked at sucked the air away from the underside, as Lexmarks found, so that was no good. My intake vent is on the underside, so I would be preventing air getting sucked in! The intake vent is in a dumb position, cause if I were to put the lappy on the bed or use it on the sofa say, potentially the vent would be completely blocked. In the end I built my own, I copied a passive design I saw on Internet, took a bit of 1/4" hardboard and cut it to size, then cut four 2" x 2" pieces and glued then in the corners, thus increasing the underside distance / airspace. I finally covered the whole upper surface with kitchen foil in the hope this would reflect the heat back up and protect my legs when I have it on my lap.
Well it kinda worked. Actually the best improvement was updating my BIOS and since then the thing runs a lot cooler (and quieter!). I found it used to mess with my thigh muscles if I used the lappy without anything, and I heard guys in particular the heat can cause problems.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've seen a number of them, and never found one that tried to suck air away.

If you ended up with one of those, just flipping the fan over and mounting it properly will solve the problem.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I have an Antec notebook cooler and the fans (2) are a squirrel cage type fans and they pull the air away from the bottom of the laptop and blow it out the sides. I wasn't sure how it would work, but it does. I have monitored the temp with speed fan and it drops the temp of the laptop 2-3 degrees and you can feel the warm air blowing out the sides.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's really odd, since the laptops with bottom vents take the air in there.


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Actually, the laptop pads move the air in the same direction as the internal fans, and the one that I have works fine.


John, so your saying that this is the correct airflow direction ? as I'm noticing my exit vent is pushing out some pretty warm air on my Toshiba 350D.
http://www.imagechicken.com/uploads/1239311456086822700.jpg

http://tinyurl.com/cpkfxh


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

Grest said:


> My Asus V6V gets hot.


how hot was it as I just checked mine and it seems high compared to my old desktop temps..I'm not sure what "normal" is for a laptop but it seems it should be cooler then what I'm running at now. 
http://www.imagebam.com/image/b3c1df32266798

so I just ordered this one. :up: Good reviews
http://tinyurl.com/cpkfxh


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

the one i ordered earlier in this thread is working great so far.laptop stays warm not hot like it did after 3 hours.its on for like 12 hours sometimes and no problems.


----------



## superkev (Mar 25, 2009)

hi guys just to let know have an HP laptop.i bought an akasa cooler for £20.00 some weeks ago and love it. just got to make sure laptop is sitting right or rattles like a milk crate.


----------

